# Redneck tanktop



## Texatdurango (Oct 20, 2007)

Is nothing sacred anymore?

I'd love to have been a fly on the wall when this gal decided she needed a new tank top..... "Say, that's a nice shade of gray... AND it's just my size!"


----------



## CaptG (Oct 21, 2007)

Was this picture taken at a nascar race?  LOL[}]


----------



## winpooh498 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, that's just WRONG!!!!!  [xx(] [xx(]


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy Crap! I have nothing to say.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 21, 2007)

Was there a fe-mullet involved?

Chris


----------



## stevers (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats just plain wrong!!!![:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 21, 2007)

Who said that's a girl??  The right arm is in "beer position" []

My goodness, if that was not taken at a Nascar race, it was surly at a state fair!


----------



## stevers (Oct 21, 2007)

Red neck sunburn too.


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Who said that's a girl??  The right arm is in "beer position" []
> 
> My goodness, if that was not taken at a Nascar race, it was surly at a state fair!



hahaha, you absolutely read my mind when I seen that picture.

Now that I look closer. Can you imagine the size of the ole boy those drawers belong to? Those are some xxxxl.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 21, 2007)

In the words of Larry the Cable Guy... " Im wearin a thong tonight... (cheering from audience) Now don't ya all git excited, they ustabe boxers!!" []


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 21, 2007)

Hope she had the good sense to make sure to completely remove any hash mark!


----------



## stevers (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, now thats just sick, they could be used. Gag


----------



## johncrane (Oct 21, 2007)

l'd like too see the front.[]


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think I want to....I'm afraid I'm just not that tough anymore!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />l'd like too see the front.[]



I want to see the front too![][][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 21, 2007)

The muscle structure looks female. Yep, like to see the front.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 21, 2007)

Are ya'll sure you want to see the front?  Remember, Haynes does not have the "lift and seperate" feature in their briefs![]


----------



## LEAP (Oct 21, 2007)

To keep up the Cable guy theme, " Now thats funny right there"


----------



## Ligget (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />Are ya'll sure you want to see the front?  Remember, Haynes does not have the "lift and seperate" feature in their briefs![]



Going by the thickness of her arms I don`t think she would need such a feature!
[8D][]


----------



## wudnhed (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's either a woman or a guy on crack[] No matter who or what, it's just wrong, wrong, wrong!!!!!!!![xx(][:0][V]


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok George, that's enough! You have teased us long enough! Let's see the front! If you don't have a pic of the front, I hope you can find her or him to get a frontal!

Regards,
Les


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 21, 2007)

For the record - I'm fine without seeing the front.  The look on my wife's face when I showed her the picture was enough for me![}]


----------



## DavePowers (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it is a man. Just can't figure out why and how many beers.


----------



## THarvey (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />For the record - I'm fine without seeing the front.  The look on my wife's face when I showed her the picture was enough for me![}]



Ditto[B)]


----------



## stevers (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh come on folks, it's like a car wreck, you just cant help but look.[}][}]


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 22, 2007)

This doesnt seem so out of place.  The lady who invented the original Jog Bra, fashioned the first couple of hundred out of two jock straps sewn together....So many jokes...so little time....


----------



## THarvey (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />This doesnt seem so out of place.  The lady who invented the original Jog Bra, fashioned the first couple of hundred out of two jock straps sewn together....So many jokes...so little time....



That's a piece of trivia knowledge, I am not sure I would be willing to share. [][:0]


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm wondering if they were new, and if they were used, did she at least clean them first.[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 22, 2007)

Some people

A few years back, I hired someone to mow the grass at my business. This guy's headband was the elastic band from a pair of Hanes' tighty whities that wasn't so white. 

Some people

BTW - with an arm like that, even if it is in the beer position, has to be female. But honestly, too scary for me, I don't want to see the front. I'd rather run away!


----------



## rtrimyer (Oct 22, 2007)

quote: 
Originally posted by Rojo22

This doesnt seem so out of place. The lady who invented the original Jog Bra, fashioned the first couple of hundred out of two jock straps sewn together....So many jokes...so little time....




That's a piece of trivia knowledge, I am not sure I would be willing to share. 


I'm not so sure that I wanted to know that, I mean how can I ever look at my wife in a sports bra again[?][?] I do agree it's like Ron White says "you just have to see the boobs even on a biker chick" then you just have to say bluuuhhhh!


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 22, 2007)

that is awesome.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris l think the skid marks where removed with the hedge clippers then given to the dog to play with.l think l've gone too far sorry about that.[B)][V]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 23, 2007)

Not to defend her (?), but she was just being frugal... a tanktop would run her at least 6 bucks at Wallyworld, but she gets a 3 pack of these for the same money. And they're such a conversation piece... maybe she wants (or needs) to draw looks AWAY from her face... [}][]


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't believe it, 3 pages on this []

If it was embroidered, it could double as a turning smock []


----------



## Ligget (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />Chris l think the skid marks where removed with the hedge clippers then given to the dog to play with.l think l've gone too far sorry about that.[B)][V]



Maybe that is how the Nike logo came about![][]


----------



## Ozzy (Oct 27, 2007)

Since nobody else said it I will. May she (or he) is trying to tell the world that they are a sh...opps, I mean poop head.


----------

